

What I wish I'd known when I started programming and building products - christinac
http://christinacacioppo.com/blog/build-products

======
joshdance
Great post. I felt so of these same things on my learning journey.

------
Nzen
tl;dr 50 quips in a row. Basically, believe in yourself, there's no right
answer, but there are popular answers.

